# Lages (SC) l Pelas ruas da maior cidade serrana catarinense



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*LAGES - SANTA CATARINA*

Lages é a maior cidade serrana catarinense, polarizando toda a região. Possui uma economia menos diversificada e dinâmica que outras cidades pólo de SC, mas vem sendo agraciada por intervenções no seu Centro, que tornam ruas amigáveis ao pedestre, aterram a fiação aérea, padronizam mobiliário e outras melhorias que nós do SSC gostamos de ver.

Em geral é uma cidade que gosto, apesar do frio. As fotos são de um dia de inverno carrancudo, mas que tem sua beleza.










Características geográficasÁrea total [2]2 644,313 km²População total (estimativa IBGE/2018[3])157 743 hab.Densidade59,7 hab./km²Climasubtropical (Cfb)Altitude916 m

01
IMG_20210814_105719 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20210814_105133 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2mjkBrG]IMG_20210814_104324 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20210814_104201 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20210814_103858 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20210814_103847 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20210814_103540 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20210814_103512 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20210814_103120 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20210814_103048 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20210814_102927 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20210814_102734 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20210814_102644 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20210814_102559 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20210814_102542 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20210814_102359 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20210814_102124 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
18
IMG_20210814_102058 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20210814_102040 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20210814_101930 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20210814_101848 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20210814_101736 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20210814_101606 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20210814_101550 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25 Parque Jonas Ramos
IMG_20210814_100829 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20210814_100825 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20210814_100808 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20210814_100805 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20210814_100651 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20210814_100639 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20210814_100601 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20210814_100532 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20210814_100516 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20210814_100431 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20210814_100424 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20210814_100408 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20210814_100358 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20210814_100223 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20210814_100114 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20210814_100033 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20210814_100016 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20210814_095926 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20210814_095820 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20210814_095748 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20210814_095511 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20210814_095452 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20210814_095436 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20210814_095431 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20210814_095404 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20210814_095253 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20210814_095210 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20210814_095058_1 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20210813_212801 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20210813_212453 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20210813_212437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20210813_211708 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20210813_211659 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20210813_211556 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20210813_211520 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20210813_211423 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20210813_211254 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20210813_211039 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20210813_171832 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20210813_171733 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20210813_171727 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20210813_171720 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20210813_171624 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20210813_171527 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20210813_171524 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

070
IMG_20210813_171522 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20210813_171437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20210813_171413 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20210813_171249 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20210813_171002 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20210813_170919 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20210813_170914 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20210813_170829 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20210813_170826 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20210813_170811 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20210813_170745 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20210813_170633 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20210813_170625 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20210813_170529 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20210813_170503 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20210813_170450 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20210813_170437 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20210813_170401 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20210813_170343 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89
IMG_20210813_170303 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20210813_170153 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20210813_153834 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20210813_145600 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Questore (Sep 3, 2008)

Lages é uma cidade bela e naturalmente gelada. Talvez não esteja ao nível de outras cidades catarinenses apenas porque Santa Catarina impõe um nível absurdamente alto, mas faria bonito em qualquer lugar do Brasil. Obrigado pelas fotos!


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Lindas fotos de Lages! Gosto muito da cidade, dos moradores e da natureza que é muito característica com a presença das araucárias. Valeu!


----------



## Gabriel09 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mais uma vez, nos leva para as ruas da cidade com as tuas fotos Ice, muito boas!
Eu sempre achei Lages uma cidade interessante, por ser a maior no meu bioma preferito do Brasil (Campos de Cima da Serra/Mata de Araucárias).
Alias, deve ser a cidade grande (mais de 100mil hab) com temperaturas médias mais frias do Brasil.

Pelas fotos parece uma cidade bem imponente pra sua população, muito limpa, organizada e bem cuidada, apesar de bastante blocões genéricos.
Espero visitar um dia, de preferência no inverno!


----------



## Pudim_Caipira (Jul 23, 2015)

Deixaram colocar uns ar condicionados horríveis naquele prédio histórico maravilhoso do lado da igreja (foto 85). É pra isso que serve o Iphan.


----------



## paravariar (May 12, 2020)

Deu uma melhorada da última vez que fui (2015 mais ou menos). Na época, achei um pouco decadente, mas é uma cidade que sempre gostei, mesmo com o seu ar melancôlico. Lages é uma cidade que deve sobreviver por si mesma, pois, ao contrário de outras do estado, não tem nenhuma outra cidade relativamente perto para trazer mais dinamismo na região.

Lages é uma cidade que mais lembra uma cidade gaúcha do que catarinense, também na sua cultura.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Gostei de Lages, apesar do frio 🥶, a cidade parece estar bem cuidada, cheia de casarões antigos é mais uma a acrescentar diversidade em Santa Catarina. Parabéns, Ice!

Obs: Acompanhado os dados demográficos do município pelo Datasus eles sugerem uma reação no número de nascimentos indicando que a cidade terá uma década mais favorável que a passada.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Chocado com essas ruas com a fiacao enterrada! Tem mais ruas assim que Sao Paulo! Haha! Serio!

Fora o cuidado com o paisagismo e mobiliario urbano! 

Gratissima surpresa!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Não me lembro quando foi o último thread de Lages. Mas é possível ter duas conclusões: com certeza faz tempo desde o último e esse deve ser o mais completo da região central da cidade.

Realmente o centro vem ganhando intervenções bem interessantes. É uma parte importante da cidade que não merecia o desleixo que tinha. E olha, tem ficado legal mesmo. De fazer inveja às grandes de SC. Faltam agora construções particulares que caminhem na mesma direção dessas modificações e tornem o conjunto cada vez mais agradável.

Vou confessar, sem maiores surpresas, que não a acho bonita. O subúrbio de Lages ainda é muito pobre. Destoa demais do resto do estado e rouba um pouco do charme que a cidade tem (herança de tempos em que "dominava" o cenário econômico e político de SC). Mas também preciso admitir que é possível ver, até mesmo nos bairros mais humildes, que há uma certa evolução. Um tanto morosa, frise-se, mas há. Claro que a região central, o Coração de Jesus, Coral, São Cristóvão, Universitário e outros têm um velocidade de melhora bem evidente e permitem se vislumbrar uma Lages mais interessante. Já mudaram bastante em menos de década. O desafio de Lages, ao meu ver, é trazer mais dinamismo à sua economia e finalmente elevar a sua periferia a uma condição mais digna. Acho que está criando um bom caminho. Vamos aguardar e torcer pela sua evolução.

Ah, tem uma particularidade/característica de Lages que realmente não me agrada: é ainda bem menos verde do que a média de SC. Quase nada de árvores nas ruas. Talvez seja uma questão ligada ao frio que faça com que a sombra não seja um item tão bem-vindo assim. Mas de qualquer forma, até os bairros de bom padrão não têm aquela agradabilidade que se veria em outros lugares de mesma classe. Passam uma ideia de áridos por vezes.

E como sempre: muito obrigado pelo thread, Ice.


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Ainda que Lages não tenha o mesmo vigor econômico e nem o desenvolvimento social de outros municípios importantes do interior catarinense, eu simpatizo com a cidade. Gosto desse aspecto mais tradicional, como o de Lages, sem tanta ostentação cafona, que é tão comum, infelizmente, em lugares de desenvolvimento mais recente.

Acho a Catedral e as construções antigas bem bonitas e aquele entorno do lago parece ser agradável. Essas ruas que tiveram a fiação enterrada ficaram muito boas, com uma aparência muito melhor. É impressionante a diferença que isso faz... De maneira geral, achei simpáticas essas intervenções urbanísticas mais recentes. 

Valeu pelo thread!


----------



## Eduhaus (Aug 26, 2005)

Mais um thread com fotos muito bonitas Ice e que retratam bem essa bela cidade de SC, que eu acho que tem um dos cjtos históricos mais bonitos e peculiares do sul do país. Gostei muito das construções retratadas nas fotos 1, 7, 21, 55, 66 e 90. O urbanismo da cidade tb está novo, moderno e bem escolhido. É um pouco árida, o que não a difere de muitas do Planalto e Nordeste do RS.


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Pegou um dia típico e chato de inverno, mas pelo menos teve neve esse ano. Fiz um vídeozinho aliás.









Neve no centro de Lages/SC (28/07/21)


Created by InShot:https://inshotapp.page.link/YTShare




youtube.com





O centro de Lages tem muito potencial, mas também houve um recente boom de demolições no centro, oque tirou um pouco do charme, ganha- se de um lado, perde de outro. Claro que falta muito pra cidade, mas vou focar no que gosto e tu trouxe no thread, espero que visite a cidade em outra oportunidade, num dia de sol de primavera, a aparência da cidade melhora consideravelmente.
Obrigado por compartilhar tuas fotos.
Abraço


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Lages tem muitos edifícios belos e um bom centro histórico, mas confesso que dentre as cidades médias de SC, Lages é a que menos me agrada, talvez por causa da falta de dinâmica, mas ainda assim longe de ser decadente. População estagnada é um sinal que ela não é tão atraente. 

Lages ainda pode melhorar neste quesito.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Ótimas intervenções recentes no centro de Lages, que conta com um belo acervo histórico. Eu gosto desses dias de inverno fechados, então para mim as fotos estão apropriadas. haha Sobre a questão econômica, a cidade tem melhorado bastante nos últimos anos. Inclusive está recebendo um investimento industrial de quase de R$ 2 bilhões da Berneck, um dos maiores em andamento no estado. Valeu pela coletânea!


----------



## BrunoBSB (Nov 12, 2005)

Não pude deixar de notar a fiação subterrânea em várias das ruas. Muito bom! 👏 Foi algum aterramento recente? Abrange toda a área do centro?


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Sempre gostei de Lages mas faz tempo desde a última vez que visitei, parece evidente que as intervençoes nas áreas centrais fizeram muito bem a cidade. Regiao linda, clima maravilhoso, acho Lages um charme do começo ao fim. Quanto ao desenvolvimento, o padrao dos foristas do sul é excessivamente alto, irreal até, o nível de exigência com Lages é sempre muito exagerado. Belíssima cidade.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lages vista do Morro da Cruz


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Chocado com a transformação do centro de Lages, cidade ao qual tenho grande apreço por ter me formado e vivido 5 anos lá. Faz um tempo que não vou e me animei para rever. Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Questore said:


> Lages é uma cidade bela e naturalmente gelada. Talvez não esteja ao nível de outras cidades catarinenses apenas porque Santa Catarina impõe um nível absurdamente alto, mas faria bonito em qualquer lugar do Brasil. Obrigado pelas fotos!


Está acima da média nacional, sem duvida. 

Abraços!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mifars said:


> Lindas fotos de Lages! Gosto muito da cidade, dos moradores e da natureza que é muito característica com a presença das araucárias. Valeu!


Obrigado Mifars!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Gabriel09 said:


> Mais uma vez, nos leva para as ruas da cidade com as tuas fotos Ice, muito boas!
> Eu sempre achei Lages uma cidade interessante, por ser a maior no meu bioma preferito do Brasil (Campos de Cima da Serra/Mata de Araucárias).
> Alias, deve ser a cidade grande (mais de 100mil hab) com temperaturas médias mais frias do Brasil.
> 
> ...


Eu acho lindo o bioma onde Lages está inserida. Quer ver então a Coxilha Rica... fantástico! Obrigado Gabriel!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Pudim_Caipira said:


> Deixaram colocar uns ar condicionados horríveis naquele prédio histórico maravilhoso do lado da igreja (foto 85). É pra isso que serve o Iphan.


Pois é. Não sei nem se é tombado pelo IPHAN, deve ter algum tombamento estadual mesmo... Mas lamentável.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

paravariar said:


> Deu uma melhorada da última vez que fui (2015 mais ou menos). Na época, achei um pouco decadente, mas é uma cidade que sempre gostei, mesmo com o seu ar melancôlico. Lages é uma cidade que deve sobreviver por si mesma, pois, ao contrário de outras do estado, não tem nenhuma outra cidade relativamente perto para trazer mais dinamismo na região.
> 
> Lages é uma cidade que mais lembra uma cidade gaúcha do que catarinense, também na sua cultura.


Lages recebeu um banho de loja recente. Foristas de lá saberão dizer as datas, mas lembro que fui em 2020 e tava meio que em obras ainda. 

Obrigado amigo.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Gostei de Lages, apesar do frio 🥶, a cidade parece estar bem cuidada, cheia de casarões antigos é mais uma a acrescentar diversidade em Santa Catarina. Parabéns, Ice!
> 
> Obs: Acompanhado os dados demográficos do município pelo Datasus eles sugerem uma reação no número de nascimentos indicando que a cidade terá uma década mais favorável que a passada.


Obrigado amigo"!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FelixMadero said:


> Chocado com essas ruas com a fiacao enterrada! Tem mais ruas assim que Sao Paulo! Haha! Serio!
> 
> Fora o cuidado com o paisagismo e mobiliario urbano!
> 
> Gratissima surpresa!


São em número razoavelmente grandes pro porte de Lages. Ali na Nereu Ramos paralelas e adejacentes. E mesmo nas avenidas a fiação não incomoda tanto, é mais discreta que em outras cidades por aí.

Obrigado Felix! Abc!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Não me lembro quando foi o último thread de Lages. Mas é possível ter duas conclusões: com certeza faz tempo desde o último e esse deve ser o mais completo da região central da cidade.
> 
> Realmente o centro vem ganhando intervenções bem interessantes. É uma parte importante da cidade que não merecia o desleixo que tinha. E olha, tem ficado legal mesmo. De fazer inveja às grandes de SC. Faltam agora construções particulares que caminhem na mesma direção dessas modificações e tornem o conjunto cada vez mais agradável.
> 
> ...


O Centro de Lages não possui o vigor arquitetônico do de Blumenau, a variedade de Joinville, a coesão de Florianópolis, mas é interessante sob medida pelas intervenções. Tem vida, organizado, limpo. Até de noite eu vi movimento, mesmo com frio. Foi uma grata surpresa, pois acompanhava aqui pelo fórum algumas notícias das obras, mas o resultado saiu superior ao que imaginava.

Santa Catarina é diferenciada mesmo. Até cidades com fama de "mais pobres" que a média são nesse nível de zelo e capricho. 

Você falou do suburbio, de fato ainda lembra a periferia de outras cidades serranas mais pobres que Lages... Mas tem melhorado, se vê casas novas, melhores, etc... 

Ah, e minha familia cresceu no Coral. Tenho sangue lageano também! hahaha

Abraços Geoce!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Farrapo said:


> Ainda que Lages não tenha o mesmo vigor econômico e nem o desenvolvimento social de outros municípios importantes do interior catarinense, eu simpatizo com a cidade. Gosto desse aspecto mais tradicional, como o de Lages, sem tanta ostentação cafona, que é tão comum, infelizmente, em lugares de desenvolvimento mais recente.
> 
> Acho a Catedral e as construções antigas bem bonitas e aquele entorno do lago parece ser agradável. Essas ruas que tiveram a fiação enterrada ficaram muito boas, com uma aparência muito melhor. É impressionante a diferença que isso faz... De maneira geral, achei simpáticas essas intervenções urbanísticas mais recentes.
> 
> Valeu pelo thread!


O tanque, ou parque Jonas Ramos, é um marco histórico de Lages. É pequeno e singelo, mas exprime beleza e é relativamente interessante. Faz tanto parte da vida da cidade que criaram-se nos idos imemoriais lendas sobre serpentes no fundo do açude. Mas a verdade é que ele foi criado por Correia Pinto para ser um refúgio seguro para as mulheres que lavavam suas roupas nos arredores da cidade e eram molestadas por índios.

Obrigado Farrapo!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Eduhaus said:


> Mais um thread com fotos muito bonitas Ice e que retratam bem essa bela cidade de SC, que eu acho que tem um dos cjtos históricos mais bonitos e peculiares do sul do país. Gostei muito das construções retratadas nas fotos 1, 7, 21, 55, 66 e 90. O urbanismo da cidade tb está novo, moderno e bem escolhido. É um pouco árida, o que não a difere de muitas do Planalto e Nordeste do RS.


Muito obrigado, Edu!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Alexcnhs said:


> Pegou um dia típico e chato de inverno, mas pelo menos teve neve esse ano. Fiz um vídeozinho aliás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essas fotos aéreas foi em outro momento, já com céu aberto, tempo quente, primaveril. É outra vibe. Mas o frio e o dia carrancudo tem seu charme, apesar de que dias seguidos assim me deixam pra baixo hahaha

Abraços Alex!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

FloripaNation said:


> Lages tem muitos edifícios belos e um bom centro histórico, mas confesso que dentre as cidades médias de SC, Lages é a que menos me agrada, talvez por causa da falta de dinâmica, mas ainda assim longe de ser decadente. População estagnada é um sinal que ela não é tão atraente.
> 
> Lages ainda pode melhorar neste quesito.


Obrigado Floripa!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Barriga-Verde said:


> Ótimas intervenções recentes no centro de Lages, que conta com um belo acervo histórico. Eu gosto desses dias de inverno fechados, então para mim as fotos estão apropriadas. haha Sobre a questão econômica, a cidade tem melhorado bastante nos últimos anos. Inclusive está recebendo um investimento industrial de quase de R$ 2 bilhões da Berneck, um dos maiores em andamento no estado. Valeu pela coletânea!


Obrigado Barriga. Desconhecia esse investimento da Berneck. Muito bom, pode ajudar a dinamizar a região que carece muito.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

BrunoBSB said:


> Não pude deixar de notar a fiação subterrânea em várias das ruas. Muito bom! 👏 Foi algum aterramento recente? Abrange toda a área do centro?


Obrigado Bruno. Foram algumas etapas. Me parece que o da Nereu Ramos e arredores foi recente, entregue entre 2020 e 2021. Mas já havia a rua Emiliano Ramos com fiação subterrânea a mais tempo. Tanto que se vê pelos intertravados que a intervenção na via é mais antiga. 

Abracos!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Sempre gostei de Lages mas faz tempo desde a última vez que visitei, parece evidente que as intervençoes nas áreas centrais fizeram muito bem a cidade. Regiao linda, clima maravilhoso, acho Lages um charme do começo ao fim. Quanto ao desenvolvimento, o padrao dos foristas do sul é excessivamente alto, irreal até, o nível de exigência com Lages é sempre muito exagerado. Belíssima cidade.


Pois é. Pode ser que tenhamos um padrão elevado com nossas cidades sulistas. 

Abraços Passa!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Chocado com a transformação do centro de Lages, cidade ao qual tenho grande apreço por ter me formado e vivido 5 anos lá. Faz um tempo que não vou e me animei para rever. Parabéns pelo thread.


Obrigado Jean!


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Que belo thread de Lages, não fazia ideia de como era essa área central! Muito agradável, belas construções e várias ruas com fiação subterrânea. Parabéns Ice!


----------

